# Breakers Oceanfront Resort, Cape Cod



## Piper (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got confirmation that we will be staying at the Breakers Oceanfront Resort in Dennis Port for a week in June, 2008. I have no experience vacationing in Cape Cod. Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jan 16, 2008)

Suggestions:

Walk & visit Chatham:
http://www.chathaminfo.com/

Visit Chatham light:
http://lighthouse.cc/chatham/

Visit Cape Cod Light, N. Turo:
http://lighthouse.cc/highland/index.html

Visit the Nauset Light, Eastham:
http://www.nausetlight.org/

Walk & visit Hyannis:
http://www.hyannis.com/

Walk & visit P-town:
http://www.iamprovincetown.com/index.html

Climb the Pilgrims monument in P-town:
http://pilgrim-monument.org/t3/index.php

Go whale watching from P-town:
http://www.whalewatch.com/

Visit the Cape Cod National Seashore, water will still be cold:
http://www.nps.gov/archive/caco/home.html

Visit Coast Guard Beach (part of CCNS):
http://travelwithkids.about.com/library/beaches/bldrbeach2004_8.htm

Hike/bike the Cape Cod rail trail:
http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/southeast/ccrt.htm

Take a train ride from Hyannis:
http://www.capetrain.com/

Visit Marth’s Vinyard or Nantucket by ferry from Woods Hole or Hyannis:
http://web1.steamshipauthority.com/ssa/
http://www.hy-linecruises.com/

Go antiquing on Rte 6A:
http://www.capecodcommission.org/byway.htm

Visit & enjoy a drive-in theater/flea market (you do know what a drive-in theater is, don’t you  ; the flea market is during the day), Wellfleet:
http://www.wellfleetdrivein.com/

Golf anyone?
http://www.capecodchamber.org/cape_cod_golf_courses.asp

Take a hike!
http://www.cctrails.org/

Do some shopping at the Christmas Tree Shops (there are 6?? on Cape Cod):
http://www.christmastreeshops.com/massachusetts.html

Watch the fishermen unload the catch of the day at the Chatham Fish Pier & then buy it at the little fish store there:
http://www.telecamsystems.com/fishpier/

While at P-town, take a dune tour:
http://www.artsdunetours.com/index.html

Just scratching the surface.



SBtS


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Wow, awesome response!*

My family will also be visiting Cape Cod for the first time at the end of June in Brewster.  Great ideas and links.  Thanks!


----------



## Piper (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks. I'll check these sites out. Sounds like there's PLENTY too do!


----------



## Thomas Grace (Jan 1, 2009)

*Timeshare trouble?*

I own a week at the Soundings, and I have just been informed that the multi-resort (Breakers, Edgewater, Soundings) project is in trouble.  The information was provided, I believe, by a member of the Soundings sales staff and I was referred to a lawyer who is taking inquiries from owners for a possible class action suit.  The lawyer confirmed the allegations of serious trouble.

Edgewater owners have posts on this site that suggest trouble, and they have a members only Yahoo group that recently has been created for communication.  The Edgewater TUG BBS posts primarily relate to problems with poor maintenance and use of maintenance fees, but they also identify a serious conflict between the Board of Trustees and the management company.

Regarding the Breakers, I was told that completion of the Breakers is two years behind schedule and has now stopped.  Work on the Soundings was supposed to start in October, but no work has been done to date.

Anyone with information on these matters is asked to make posts to this site.  Thank you for your consideration and assistance.


----------



## ErikBam (Mar 21, 2009)

hi,
My family will also be visiting Cape Cod for the first time at the end of June in Brewster. Great ideas and links. Thanks!


----------



## Rattler (Apr 8, 2009)

*Breakers suit*



Thomas Grace said:


> I own a week at the Soundings, and I have just been informed that the multi-resort (Breakers, Edgewater, Soundings) project is in trouble.  The information was provided, I believe, by a member of the Soundings sales staff and I was referred to a lawyer who is taking inquiries from owners for a possible class action suit.  The lawyer confirmed the allegations of serious trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give this lawyer's name and contact number? I, also, own at the Breakers and cannot get anyone to answer calls or emails.


----------



## oceanlover (Apr 11, 2009)

*Breakers trouble*

I own a week at the Breakers as well and can't get any info on what is going on.  Could I also have that lawyer's name and number?  I am going down there next week...today I found out no stoves yet, no hot tub, no w/d...all things promised at the sale!


----------



## Rattler (Apr 15, 2009)

*Breakers suit*

Attorney Richard Reilly is handling this case. He can be reached at 508-548-8282 at The Glynn Law Offices, 49 Locust Street, Falmouth, MA. Email is richard@rreillylaw.com.


----------



## mary Beth (Apr 23, 2009)

*Breakers Oceanfront Resort*

I talked to a lady at Intervale International regarding the units mentioned in a recent letter.  They are not offering to put you up at another location this year, can't afford it.  She said they do not have the town approval to finish the rest of the units this year.  Wonder when they will ever be done.  Not happy at all about this.


----------



## Wantout (May 14, 2009)

Any updates?

I need to get my money back!


----------



## crewtoo (Jun 26, 2009)

Some new information on the situation at The Edgewater, Soundings, Breakers, courtesy of The Cape Cod Times:


http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pb...NEWS/905310331 

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pb...NEWS/905310333

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pb.../NEWS/90321003








Rattler said:


> Thomas Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I own a week at the Soundings, and I have just been informed that the multi-resort (Breakers, Edgewater, Soundings) project is in trouble.  The information was provided, I believe, by a member of the Soundings sales staff and I was referred to a lawyer who is taking inquiries from owners for a possible class action suit.  The lawyer confirmed the allegations of serious trouble.
> ...


----------



## oceanmist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Breakers*

Hi...we own a week at the Breakers too. We have received a letter stating that we can get a refund of our purchase price because of fraud and misrepresentation by the developer. Did anyone else receive this?


----------



## redfern (Feb 5, 2010)

*Who Else is Being Cheated via the Breakers Fiasco?*

I gave Chris Moss $500 and took his referral to a lawyer Richard Riley and sent him a check for $1000 - in November but have heard nothing since about the legal situation until I read the article in the Cape Cod Times posted here that said that Riley and Moss were being sued. Does anyone know what is going on.

I feel like a fool - I was accosted at the Edgewater - gave $9k for what turned out to be a pig-in-a-poke and then feel that the steps I took for restitution resulted in further fleecing by people who appeared to be legitimate - what is wrong in MA that nothing is done to stop these people. Where can I get some justice?


----------



## e.bram (Feb 5, 2010)

You are from Brooklyn? You know what to do.


----------



## mycapeattorney (Mar 3, 2010)

*Soundings / Breakers*

[TUG has a strict no-advertising rule.  Posting your business contact info. is not permitted.  - DeniseM Moderator.]


----------

